# Bbbw



## ???? (May 16, 2006)

Hey does anyone know any good bbbw stories. Because I am sick of reading about stupid blonde chicks gaining weight


----------



## Mini (May 16, 2006)

Really depends on whether that's a typo or a reference to black BBWs.


----------



## ???? (May 16, 2006)

no thats the term we use for black bbw's


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

We?...................................


----------



## Santaclear (May 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> We?...................................



He means the Question crowd.


----------



## Observer (May 16, 2006)

If a protagonist happened to be black rather than white it would be treated just as any other, as is already the case with Hispanic and Oriental protagonists. Most of the stories here are not racially specific anyway. But derogatory references to "stupid blond chicks" or stupid any group will not be tolerated by this moderator! 

Nuff sed?


----------



## zonker (May 17, 2006)

Observer said:


> If a protagonist happened to be black rather than white it would be treated just as any other, as is already the case with Hispanic and Oriental protagonists. Most of the stories here are not racially specific anyway. But derogatory references to "stupid blond chicks" or stupid any group will not be tolerated by this moderator!
> 
> Nuff sed?



Agreeing with you, mod. 

?????, if you are interested mollycoddles site has several stories which mention diverse ethnic backgrounds. 

http://www.angelfire.com/weird2/mcoddles/

Here's one MC story I recalled about a black model gaining weight. I love this story a lot:
http://www.angelfire.com/weird2/mcoddles/wendy.html

MC is a great author...:smitten: :smitten:


----------



## ???? (May 17, 2006)

zonker said:


> Agreeing with you, mod.
> 
> ?????, if you are interested mollycoddles site has several stories which mention diverse ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> ...


 thank you man finaly some one I see eye to eye with on this post. Are there anymore stories with bbbw's


----------



## Mini (May 17, 2006)

???? said:


> thank you man finaly a cool person on this site. MC is a good auther



Are you saying I'm not cool? That hurts more than you will ever know.


----------



## ???? (May 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> Are you saying I'm not cool? That hurts more than you will ever know.


 your cool to mimi in a strange way


----------



## Mini (May 17, 2006)

Yay, validation!

Looks like those suicide watch people are gonna have a night off.


----------



## ???? (May 19, 2006)

so are there anymore bbbw stories outhere


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2006)

I've got one on my group on yahoo. Its not XWG but she gets fairly big. Group os called WGStoryPost and the story is called Blooming. It might be what you want, but I'll let you decide


----------



## Observer (May 20, 2006)

Just for reference, here are two more from the Dimmensions collection:


Big O


A scene from the Candied Tales saga

By the way, since we have a reposting arrangement with the Mollycoddles site you may have noticed that the story Zonker cited was posted here this past week.


----------



## Caligula (May 20, 2006)

but i like fat dumb blonde chicks who are modles getting fattend up by the jelouse fat girl untill she(the dumb blonde chick) is so fat that she cant move and than she becomes jelouse of the former fattie.....i must be one in a million.


----------



## ???? (May 20, 2006)

Caligula said:


> but i like fat dumb blonde chicks who are modles getting fattend up by the jelouse fat girl untill she(the dumb blonde chick) is so fat that she cant move and than she becomes jelouse of the former fattie.....i must be one in a million.


yup, see my friend all I want is Diversity rarely we get a wg story that thinks outside the box. by the way I am the reason why blooming was written


----------



## Santaclear (May 21, 2006)

???????????????


----------

